# 1,000 gallon tank?



## iheartfish:) (Jan 19, 2011)

Theoretically, what material would be used for a 1,000 gallon fish tank? Like, acrylic or something? Or would plexyglass (pretty sure I spelled it wrong, sorry) work? And how thick would it have to be? This all for my Intro to Business project:smile:


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

At Shedd, in their 15,000 gallon (Or somewhere in that neighborhood) they use fourish inch thick glass. I'm assuming you've been, but if not, get there!


----------



## iheartfish:) (Jan 19, 2011)

Yeah, I've been  It's pretty much in my backyard, and I love it there! So, do you think maybe one inch glass would work?


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

I would have no idea. I don't know all of the formulas to find out the pressure and the pressure resistance of the glass. I only know what I've seen myself.


----------



## iheartfish:) (Jan 19, 2011)

Oh, all right  Thanks, though


----------



## cossie (Dec 19, 2010)

It's largely dependent on your intended use. Generally acrylic aquariums can last a very very long time. I haven't checked prices in a while but 3k doesn't sound out of line. Acrylic is a lot sturdier than the glass counterpart but can also be scratched easier.

Are you trying to start a fresh or saltwater? Personally I recommend salt especially with an aquarium that size, but the expense is much greater. As far as pumps, filters, lights etc., it is largely dependent on Fresh or salt and what creatures your trying to keep.


----------



## iheartfish:) (Jan 19, 2011)

Freshwater, and it's just a theoretical fish farm in niger, africa


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

The GA aquarium has acrylic in the 'ocean voyager'. Both glass and acrylic are clear, strong and have good optical properties. 

Polycarbonate is strong enough and more scratch resistant than acrylic, but you don't want it because it yellows more and is more affected by water.

Plexiglass is a trade name of PMMA, poly(methylmethacrylate) and is used in large tanks. so its likely this is what "acrylic" tanks are made of.

For thickness, try a few online calculators

http://saltaquarium.about.com/od/pl...bles--Diagrams/Glass-Thickness-Calculator.htm

http://www.regalplastics.net/aquarium.htm


----------



## iheartfish:) (Jan 19, 2011)

Thanks emc! The links really help!


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

That second one is really cool!


----------



## iheartfish:) (Jan 19, 2011)

Haha, whoa! Yeah, that second one IS really cool  I definitely would not have guessed right.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

It looks like they are being conservative in their estimate. A CYA number. You might get by with less thickness "at your own risk" or with better bracing. If you need real $ estimates, see if glasscages.com will give you an price. Remember to include shipping.

I think the quality of the joints is the main failure point. A split seam on a 1000 gallon tank would make a real mess.


----------



## iheartfish:) (Jan 19, 2011)

yeah, i did some researh on the internet and am thinking maybe a few ponds or something for raising tilapia... It would be too complicated to put a bunch of giant tanks in niger. Theoretically.


----------



## dan3345 (Jan 27, 2010)

iheartfish:) said:


> Freshwater, and it's just a theoretical fish farm in niger, africa


I dont think if it was a fish farm they would consider using glass or acrylic.. Wouldn't they use gigantic plastic tubs? I went to a sea horse fish farm once in Hawaii and that's what they used.


----------



## Homer (Sep 6, 2010)

for fish farming it would not be glass or acrylic. I would be like concrete pools or metal lined with plastic or big plastic tubs.


----------



## Homer (Sep 6, 2010)

for fish farming it would not be glass or acrylic. I would be like concrete pools or metal lined with plastic or big plastic tubs.


----------



## iheartfish:) (Jan 19, 2011)

Yeah, I realized that after looking at a bunch of sites selling glass and acrylic and figured for my project I'll just say I'm starting a tilapia farm in Niger and an added bonus is that I will provide jobs for the locals by hiring them to dig a few ponds  
In a humane way, of course.


----------

